#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  NACE-100: Basic Corrosion Course book needed

## decode33

Asslamwalekum Brothers. I need the book for NACE Basic Corrosion Course (NACE-100) also known as NACE Basic Corrosion Control. If you have the book or cd please share. Happy EID.

See More: NACE-100: Basic Corrosion Course book needed

----------


## josefreitas

see the link:

h-t-t-p://www.sgb-co.com/standard/sgb_standard_14805322154723683071715548415.PDF

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent Jos!!
Excelente!!!

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot
Superb reference book

----------


## ECH1

Gracias Jos. Muy buen material.

----------


## f81aa

Thank you josefreitas.

Regards

----------


## kacheek

Thank you

----------


## aryopn

Thank you very much

----------


## alfonzob74

I can't download it! Can anyone help me?

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

Thank you very much....

----------


## ANOUAR82

great document !! 
Thanksss  :Bull Head:

----------


## ANOUAR82

great document !! 
Thanksss  :Semi Twins:

----------


## Shmally2012

i have presentation for this course it's better than book and support with photos 


Send your email on me or try to contact on skype:Shmally1See More: NACE-100: Basic Corrosion Course book needed

----------


## Shmally2012

i have presentation for this course it's better than book and support with photos 
Send your email on me or try to contact on skype:Shmally1

----------


## mohanchandmulpuri

thank you very much.

----------


## scipion

please share it

----------


## TrueKBA

Hello Shmally2012,

Can you send the presentation to: amdsleite@gmail.com?

----------


## Marty Thompson

Shmally2012

I have sent my email 2 times in private mail but have not heard from you. Please follow through with your offer.  Thank You in advance

----------


## mudasar.f

great job, thanks

----------


## Gopal2408

can u send the presentation to my email id gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## Shmally2012

I am so sorry , i was in shutdown anyway my email is   :me.engineer12@hotmail.com 
also i will send it to you tomrrowe and i put my email for new members who don't read the subjec.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Thank You

----------


## gtp

> see the link:
> 
> h-t-t-p://www.sgb-co.com/standard/sgb_standard_14805322154723683071715548415.PDF





Thank you very much

Can you please get me "Corrosion in petroleum industries", by Linda Garvarick?

Thank you

----------


## shm8324

Please share that presentation on my mail id shm8324@gmail.com  .....Thanks in advance....

----------


## cpchonburi

Shmally2012,



Please share that presentation to my mail:  c.pchonburi@gmail.com   thanks.See More: NACE-100: Basic Corrosion Course book needed

----------


## smahesh070

please share

----------


## manolete78

Greetings friend fell off the link, please upload it again !!

----------


## nanda

pl share my email id: kesavalunanda@gmail.com

----------


## motasem12

Please share my email motasemmdm@gmail.com 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mechen

I only have NACE CathodicProtection Courses, If you need, contact me(mechen002991@gmail.com)

----------


## gtp

Hello Shmally2012,

Can you please send the presentation to: cecrigtp@gmail.com?

----------


## Mechen

I can't download it! Please sent to my mail (mechen002991@gmail.com). Thank a lot

----------


## Mechen

Do you get NACE-100: Basic Corrosion Course book, if got, please sent to me. Please

Mail: mechen002991@gmial.com

----------


## mamughal

Please Share new link or share this book at akmalmughal31@gmail.com


Regards

----------


## raydac

Here you go guys get it here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## naciukinho

Thanks

----------


## pedrete

Raydac, Thanks!!

See More: NACE-100: Basic Corrosion Course book needed

----------


## scipion

hello,

please share the cours en my email : scipion4@yahoo.fr

----------


## iecs1234

Thanks a lot

----------

